# Swedish: förut/före vs. innan



## klarap

Hej Hej alla,
I fee a bit confused this days with the use of these expressions. I think one can say "för" is an adjectif while innan refers more to a  place/time situation.... :- (
Tack för förklainger.
Klarap


----------



## solregn

Hej klarap!
I don't know if your query is really about *förut *(in the title of your message) or *före *compared with *innan*, but usually the distinction *före-innan* is the one that causes the most problems (even for Swedish people!):

Traditionally (and according to "purists", including myself )...
...*före* is used before nouns; ex. _Jag ringer dig *före* middagen._ ('I'll call you before dinner')
...*innan* is used before a subordinate clause (that is, including a verb); ex. _Jag ringer dig *innan* filmen börjar_. ('I'll call you *before* the film starts')

However, in _Språkriktighetsboken_ edited by Svenska språknämnden, it's indicated that you can use *före* AND *innan* before nouns, but ONLY *innan* before a subordinate clause (if I remember correctly!).

About *förut*, I'd say that it's mostly used independently, without any following word - ex. _Jag har gått på teater många gånger *förut*_ ('I've gone to the theater many times *before*)

Hope to be of some help! Lycka till.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

solregn said:


> ... you can use *före* AND *innan* before nouns, but ONLY *innan* before a subordinate clause (if I remember correctly!)


I agree to a certain extent with the purists. However, a good reason why you could use innan before noun is simply that the noun is the subject of an elliptic subclause.
Example: Jag ringer dig före middagen. 
Jag ringer dig innan middagen [börjar]. 

/Wilma


----------



## klarap

Tack båda!
Min svenska âr inte så bra, så att jag vågar bara försatta på svensa (oÏ, apropå, en bisatz:-(... Râtta gärna!
Och... det var en bra idé att fråga, kanske förstar jag bâttre nu.
Men ner jag sâger för(e) används som adjektif det âr kanske bara min påminnelse
(t.ex; förord, förnamn,fôrrâtt, o.s.v.
Tack igen 
K.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

klarap said:


> Tack båda!
> Min svenska âr inte så bra, så att jag vågar bara försatta på svensa (oÏ, apropå, en bisatz:-(... Râtta gärna!


It is difficult to correct your sentence because it is unclear what you want to say. Perhaps you could say it in English or explain in other words?



> Men ner jag sâger för(e) används som adjektif det âr kanske bara min påminnelse (t.ex; förord, förnamn,fôrrâtt, o.s.v.


I orden du nämner är "före" inte ett _adjektiv_, utan ett _avledningsprefix_ (eng: derivational prefix) (= ett morfem som sätts i början av ord för att bilda ett nytt ord).
För-, före-, förut- kan användas:
förord, förnamn, förevändning, förekomma, förutsättning, förutvarande
Betydelsen är generellt 'before', som engelskans 'pre-'.
Innan- finns också som avledningsprefix, men då är betydelsen 'på insidan', alltså en platsangivelse:
innanhav, innanlår, innanför

/Wilma


----------



## klarap

Wilma_Sweden said:


> It is difficult to correct your sentence because it is unclear what you want to say. Perhaps you could say it in English or explain in other words?
> 
> I orden du nämner är "före" inte ett _adjektiv_, utan ett _avledningsprefix_ (eng: derivational prefix) (= ett morfem som sätts i början av ord för att bilda ett nytt ord).
> För-, före-, förut- kan användas:
> förord, förnamn, förevändning, förekomma, förutsättning, förutvarande
> Betydelsen är generellt 'before', som engelskans 'pre-'.
> Innan- finns också som avledningsprefix, men då är betydelsen 'på insidan', alltså en platsangivelse:
> innanhav, innanlår, innanför
> 
> /Wilma



Thank you Wilma,
It's just... I'm not sure whether I'm right or not when I use those words. I'll maybe try to give up grammar explications and definitions and to bear in mind some "model sentences" in order to remind the correct form.
K.


----------



## dinji

solregn said:


> Hej klarap!
> I don't know if your query is really about *förut *(in the title of your message) or *före *compared with *innan*, but usually the distinction *före-innan* is the one that causes the most problems (even for Swedish people!):
> 
> Traditionally (and according to "purists", including myself )...
> ...*före* is used before nouns; ex. _Jag ringer dig *före* middagen._ ('I'll call you before dinner')
> ...*innan* is used before a subordinate clause (that is, including a verb); ex. _Jag ringer dig *innan* filmen börjar_. ('I'll call you *before* the film starts')
> 
> However, in _Språkriktighetsboken_ edited by Svenska språknämnden, it's indicated that you can use *före* AND *innan* before nouns, but ONLY *innan* before a subordinate clause (if I remember correctly!).
> 
> About *förut*, I'd say that it's mostly used independently, without any following word - ex. _Jag har gått på teater många gånger *förut*_ ('I've gone to the theater many times *before*)
> 
> Hope to be of some help! Lycka till.


 
I think we should add to this, that in negative subclauses *förrän* (which in spoken language may be misperceived as *före*) replaces *innan. *

_Jag ringer dig *inte förrän* filmen börjar_

And as a footnote: in Finland in spoken vernacular (not in writing) *före* predominantly replaces *innan *in positive subclauses but this is not accepted as a correct usage.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dinji said:


> And as a footnote: in Finland in spoken vernacular (not in writing) *före* predominantly replaces *innan *in positive subclauses but this is not accepted as a correct usage.


Aha, so you might then *say *something like
Jag ringer dig *före* filmen börjar

Right?

/Wilma


----------



## dinji

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Aha, so you might then *say *something like
> Jag ringer dig *före* filmen börjar
> 
> Right?
> 
> /Wilma


 
Right, we usually do in fact, incorrectly.

I believe the usage has historical roots though. I saw the same usage in an old church hymn, I can't recall which.


----------

